# WW2 Tallboy detonated in Poland



## middle.road (Oct 14, 2020)

Made a big 'splash' - pardon the pun. A rather impressive sight. 
No one injured - thankfully. Although I'd wager that the aquatic life would disagree.


----------



## SLK001 (Oct 14, 2020)

The text crawl says that it was "accidentally" detonated.  Since no one was injured, I believe that they meant to say "intentionally" detonated.


----------



## tghsmith (Oct 14, 2020)

they were trying to burn it out with an ROV,, knowing that detonation was a risk,, a RAF base had one of these bombs at the base entrance for 30+ years,, they were in the process of redoing everything when the small crane wouldn't lift the bomb shell,, it was then they found that that it wasn't an empty casing..


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 14, 2020)

tghsmith said:


> they were trying to burn it out with an ROV,, knowing that detonation was a risk,, a RAF base had one of these bombs at the base entrance for 30+ years,, they were in the process of redoing everything when the small crane wouldn't lift the bomb shell,, it was then they found that that it wasn't an empty casing..



What the ..... No one bothered to check?


----------



## tghsmith (Oct 14, 2020)

well only 15years on display..https://www.raafansw.org.au/docPDF/Gate_Guard_bomb_was_live1958_Vintage_news_151106.pdfhttps://thelincolnite.co.uk/2020/02/myth-busters-the-raf-scampton-gate-guardian-which-turned-out-to-be-a-live-bomb/


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 14, 2020)

as tghsmith wrote, they were trying to burn out the explosive as it was too large, old and heavy to move safely. They put their chances at 50:50 that it would burn out without exploding, so it was a well known and prepared for risk.

These bombs were designed to crush the hulls of ships by exploding on the sea/ river bed and sending out a shockwave to the thinner undersides of their target. The original target, the cruiser Lutzow, was sunk but the waters were shallow enough that it was used as an artillery battery against the advancing Russian army.


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 14, 2020)

Glad to see the video,  couldn't find it on Fox.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 14, 2020)

That looked like my ex-coworkers cannon ball off the low dive at the company's pool party !


----------



## 38super (Oct 15, 2020)

That beats grenade fishing


----------



## mcostello (Oct 15, 2020)

Got the river deepened cheaply.


----------

